
Open Guide to AWS CDK - kevinslin
https://github.com/kevinslin/open-cdk
======
kevinslin
author here - been working with the framework for the better part of the year
and have had repeated discussions about conventions and best practices. this
guide is a collection of learnings thus far. feedback and contributions
welcome :)

[https://github.com/kevinslin/open-cdk](https://github.com/kevinslin/open-cdk)

